# M3 Cable Key Ring



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone know where to buy one of these. The dealer has the one that says "M Power" on it, but not this one.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I purchased one of those for my father, along with a bunch of other BMW stuff. I found the part number off the of the www.bmw-online.com store website and ordered it through the parts department at my local dealer. That way there was no shipping fee and I got the BMW CCA discount.


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Perfect--Thanks!


----------



## jeffnnj (Feb 6, 2003)

saw a few on ebay......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6763&item=2415716418


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

those are great - especially if you carry a bunch of keys - I got one a year ago - best M3 key chain going! 

damn, did I just get this excited over a f*cking key chain?


----------

